# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Emilia-Romagna

## JohnM

We are considering a trip to emilia-romagna this spring.  I would love any tips on where to stay or even more important where to eat.  Also, we will be going for 7 days.  Does it make sense to spend the entire time in Emilia-Romagna or venture to Tuscany or the like for a few days.  The main emphasis of the trip is the food and I would prefer to really experience a small part of Italy than spread ourselves too thin by over doing the traveling.  One last thing: are there any good Italy websites out there like this one?

----------


## andynap

Can't tell you about E-R but here are 2 websites

http://www.initaly.com/
www.slowtrav.com

----------

